# Workouts and important BS



## buff_tat2d_chic (Oct 6, 2002)

I am not going to post meals for now. I'm not sticking to any real pattern right now. I am going to the gym regularly so I want to post that for now. When I get my shit together I will start a new diary to post diet and workouts in...until then I will post just workouts. 
We can also bullshit in here as much as we want since it is not going to be a super serious diary.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Oct 6, 2002)

*10/06/02 Legs Workout*

Squats (free weight): 3 sets of 10 x 225lbs
Standing calf raises: 3 sets of 12 x 545lbs
Leg extentions: 3 sets of 10 x 100lbs
Standing leg curls: 2 sets of 10 x 70lbs
Good Mornings:  2 sets of 70lbs<---I REALLY feel these the next day
Abductor/Adductor Mach: 3 sets of 12 x 120lbs

15 minutes cardio on crosstrainer


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

Morning ... and welcome back!


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

great to see you back NB.......and nice to have had the chance to chat 

You weren`t kidding about having strong legs either


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

nice pick up Kuso ... that is just under what I lift doing squats!  Wow ... excellent leg work NB!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

NT......her and BO and I were talking earlier in the chat room, thats why I noticed


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

regardless ... squatting 225 10 times is pretty big weight for me.    I just recently passed that mark.     That's a couple 45 plates and a 5'er!


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> regardless ... squatting 225 10 times is pretty big weight for me.



That it is man, a great w8 for man or woman


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Oct 7, 2002)

Awwww....shucks! Thanx guys!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Oct 7, 2002)

*10/07/02*

Off day...no workout


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey NB!  Nice to see you back.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Hey NB!  Nice to see you back.



Thanx Mochy! Nice to be back and great to see you.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Oct 8, 2002)

Hey! Guess what!!! I got into size 8 jeans! I am soooo fucking excited!!!!!!!

They are snug but not too bad....I can button them!! LMAO

My weight is now around 160 plus or minus a pound or two depending on the day. So my weight hasn't changed but a new size! OMFG!!! I have been in my 10 for awhile and could even think about getting the 8's on much less button them. 

I am on another roll...I hope!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Oct 10, 2002)

*Progress update:*

I think maybe my body is ready to move into the next phase of fat reduction.   I stayed at 165- 170lbs for numerous months. Now I have started losing again. Yea! I am at 160lbs now...for a grand total of 88lbs since October last year when I started working out. 

One of the best things I like about losing weight (aside from looking much better) is moving into the next size of clothes...which I got to do yesterday    I have been wearing a size 10 in shorts/jeans and a med/large in shirts. Yesterday I put on and wore comfortabley a pair of 8 jeans and small T-shirt. I know this sounds trivial to some, but you must understand that this time last year I was wearing a 24 jeans and a 2x shirt. What a difference!!! 

Thanx for listening.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2002)

Nice Job NB!   

Your doing fantastic.  Keep up the good work and you'll reach your goals in no time.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Nice Job NB!
> 
> Your doing fantastic.  Keep up the good work and you'll reach your goals in no time.




With support like this...how could a girl go wrong!  Thanx.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 10, 2002)

Nice job NB, I hadn't realized you'ld shed so much wieght, a liberating feeling eh??  as well as inspiritanol to others!!! I have a quick question, for the standing calf raises are you using the machine and then stacking plates on top?? or does the machine you use go that high (Mine peaks at 330 and then I have to start stacking  pain in the arse)


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> Nice job NB, I hadn't realized you'ld shed so much wieght, a liberating feeling eh??  as well as inspiritanol to others!!! I have a quick question, for the standing calf raises are you using the machine and then stacking plates on top?? or does the machine you use go that high (Mine peaks at 330 and then I have to start stacking  pain in the arse)



I have to add the weight. Mine only goes to 350 lbs or so. It has a place that are sort of like handles but for extra weights. It is sort of a pain, but I don't mind.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Oct 11, 2002)

Just wanted to say this would be my last post of a couple of days. I should be back and online Sunday nite or early Monday. Brian and I are going camping WITHOUT the kids! Woo Hoo!! We go every year to this Biker run called "The Pig Roast". Costs $20 a head to get in and camping is free. You also get a free pig dinner Saturday nite...hence the name Pig Roast (lol). They have motorcycle games, a poker run, an auction, and OF COURSE a titty contest....I can't wait     OH, did I mention FREE beer?!?!?
All of the procedes go to a children's home there in the area...they usually raise around $10,000 for the kids for Christmas. So not only is it a fun week end long party it benefits the kids, too.

Oh well, if I feel well enough to post on Sunday I will. Otherwise I will be back Monday.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 16, 2002)

K it's tuesday and I have waited patiently dammit, I wanna hear about the titty contest, rather see (cause I hope ya took pics!!)


----------

